# Royal Wedding Weekend



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Anybody going to Evesham Sports Club with the C & CC for the dates 29th April to 2nd May if so Clive1821 and us will be there so if a few of you would like to join us there please post on here and maybe we can have a meet up.

See page 113 in your April mag under Motor Caravan section Midland Area



Jacquie


----------

